
Microsoft Finds Cancer Clues in Search Queries - snowy
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/08/technology/online-searches-can-identify-cancer-victims-study-finds.html
======
brudgers
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11858962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11858962)

